
YC.News Enhancements (Lots of 'em) - Greasemonkey Script - ed
http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/9108
======
ed
Design and feature enhancements for news.ycombinator.com

Script: <http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/9108>

=======================

Screenshot:

<http://www.photoflock.com/display/p463f8a013cf89>

=======================

Enhancements:

\- Search box

\- Ajax voting (supplied by previous GM script)

\- Ajax commenting (also supplied by previous GM script -- only works fully
when on comment thread pages)

\- Visual distinction between comment threads and outgoing links

\- New links open in a background tab while comment threads display on the
same page

\- View and participate in discussion threads without leaving the main index

\- Style modifications:

\- New arrows

\- Web 2.0'ish logo

======================

Code Contributions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=18361>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=19402>

------
nivi
Sweet. I also commissioned an extension to "Mark all as read" on news.yc:
<http://www.nivi.com/blog/article/mark-as-read>

------
danielha
Nice work. Your redesign gives it some trendy flair without being too garish.
But I do prefer the "stock" simplistic look (and I dig the YC orange).

------
youngnh
ed, great work. When I clicked on a story, though, the comments weren't
appearing until I commented out line 194.

~~~
ed
Thanks for pointing that out. I made the change in the source.

If anyone installed this script without firebug they're probably affected by
this mistake. Try reinstalling the script if this is the case.

